# WLAN Stick oder Repeater für PC?



## Vlejtorf (28. Januar 2019)

*WLAN Stick oder Repeater für PC?*

Moin,

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Lösung, einen PC mit Internet zu versorgen. 

Aktueller Aufbau:
Flur: Fritzbox mit DSL 50 Mb/s
Zimmer 1: Laptop über WLAN
Zimmer 2: HueBridge über Ethernet an Airport Express, PC nicht verbunden.

Ist es sinnvoller, einen USB-WLAN-Stick zu besorgen (ärgere mich etwas, den M.2 Slot belegt zu haben, da M.2 Wlan Karten viel günstiger sind), oder eine gebrauchte Fritzbox, die den Airport Express ersetzt, wo dann sowohl HueBridge, als auch PC angeschlossen werden? Gibt es da leistungsmäßige Unterschiede, wenn der PC über LAN an eine Fritzbox angeschlossen wird, die aber selber nur im WLAN ist, gegenüber eines WLAN Sticks? Die Option einen LAN Switch an den Airport Express zu schließen habe ich obwohl möglich schon ausgeschlossen, da dadurch zwei Geräte benötigt werden. 

Anmerkung: Die HueBridge muss nicht zwingend in Zimmer 2 bleiben, allerdings ist auf dem Flur der einzige Steckplatz durch die Fritzbox belegt, und für eine Mehrzwecksteckdose mangelt es an Platz.

Schonmal vielen Dank fürs Lesen und eventuelle Rückmeldungen


----------



## Craftdor (28. Januar 2019)

*AW: WLAN Stick oder Repeater für PC?*

Also wenn die Fritzbox auch nur im WLAN ist und du dann halt an die den PC mit LAN anschließt hast du halt bis zur Fritzbox halt eine konstante Verbindung aber es kann halt trozdem schwanken weil sie ja im WLAN ist.
Es kommt halt drauf an wie der PC verwendet wird. Es gibt sehr gute WLAN USB Sticks kosten aber halt mal schon 40 euro. Das mit dem LAN Switch wäre nicht doof aber hast du ja ausgeschlossen.


----------



## Vlejtorf (28. Januar 2019)

*AW: WLAN Stick oder Repeater für PC?*

Skizze zur Übersicht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit dem Lan Switch war meine Überlegung, wenn ich schon ein Gerät kaufe, könnte ich genauso gut für gleiches Geld eine gebrauchte Fritzbox besorgen und habe dann nur ein Gerät. Das Endresultat wäre ja das gleiche, beide sind im WLAN und liefern 4 Ethernet-Steckplätze. 

Da die DSL Buchse fest ist, sehe ich da gerade keine anderen Möglichkeiten Internet zum PC zu bekommen, als übers WLAN. LAN-Kabel durch die Tür legen ist doof und die Wand ist ca. 25cm dick, was eine Bohrung nicht unmöglich aber schwer macht. 

Das Ziel ist schon, eine stabile Internetverbindung mit möglichst niedrigem Ping an den PC zu bekommen.


----------



## Craftdor (29. Januar 2019)

*AW: WLAN Stick oder Repeater für PC?*

Ok der Plan hat geholfen . Wie gesagt am besten ist es alles über Kabel anzuschließen was ja nicht geht weil du kein legen willst (verstehe ich wegen optik). Also wie du erkannt hast bleibt dir nur die möglichkeit über ein WLAN. Am einfachsten wäre es natürlich einen WLAN-Stick zu kaufen mit möglichst schneller Verbindung ca.20-40€.  Es geht aber auch mit einem Repeater (AVM FRITZ!WLAN Repeater 450E)


----------

